# Funcionamiento del Capacitor



## Asrael (Nov 30, 2007)

Saludos

Me gustaria que me explique como es funcionan los capacitores,a que equivalen lo faradios (si es a corriente ).

Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Nov 30, 2007)

aqui hay algo :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_eléctrico


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 26, 2008)

Alguien sabe como saber cuanta corriente aguantan los capcitores tengo la duda de uno que compre. ¿ Como saber si me aguantara los 40 A a lo que he diseñado mi circuito?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2008)

Tocalos.
Si pasado unos minutos se ponen tibios --> se terminaran secando.
Si pasado unos minutos se ponen calientes --> se secaran rapido.
Si en seguida se ponen calientes --> alejate, porque si no se pinchan, explotan.

Edito:

Ademas, ,los 40A es la corriente eficaz que pasa por los capacitores?


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 26, 2008)

Es corriente RMS.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2008)

los capacitores que yo sepa sus valores de tolerancia estan dados en capacitancia y voltaje, cuando el voltaje supera el valor para el cual fue diseñado explotan o se dañan,, la intensidad pienso que no los afecta.

a lo mejor no es así pero hasta el momento lo desconozco.





--------------------------------------------------------------------
 sin cita


----------



## ddp (Abr 26, 2008)

coinsido con lenvas84

que circuito, curiosidad!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 26, 2008)

Idem hasta donde yo se, lo critico es la tension, no el amperaje.
y par  40amp tenes como 100.000 uf a 50hz


----------



## luismc (Abr 27, 2008)

jamaidkson dijo:
			
		

> Es corriente RMS.



Hola,

Claro que afecta la corriente a un condensador, y mucho !

Los condensadores tienen un parámetro llamado ESR que es el que ocasiona el calentamiento interno del condensador.

Para que les afecte la corriente esta debe de ser alterna o bien un circuito rectificador, por ejemplo.

¿40 amperes de corriente? ¿de forma continua? ¿estás seguro?

Saludos.


----------



## luismc (Abr 27, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Idem hasta donde yo se, lo critico es la tension, no el amperaje.
> y par  40amp tenes como 100.000 uf a 50hz



Hola,

Si esa corriente atraviesa al condensador, claro que le afecta, es el motivo principal de las averías en los condensadores.

Puedes hacer una búsqueda por ejemplo "capacitor ripple current" y ver como afecta la corriente debido a la ESR (Equivalent Series Resistance).

Los condensadores utilizados en rectificadores (de las fuentes de alimentación) sufren especialmente estos efectos, y si la fuente es de tipo no lineal, entonces la cosa se complica. 

miau !   

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 27, 2008)

Perdon, perdon, perdon: 

1 .  Escribio: Para que les afecte la corriente esta debe de ser alterna o bien un circuito rectificador . Negativo sino todos los condensadores tendrian problemas.

2.   Escribio: Los condensadores tienen un parámetro llamado ESR que es el que ocasiona el calentamiento interno del condensador.  La resistencia serie equivalente es un parametro DINAMICO que va ah variar dependiendo el voltaje, la frecuencia y tambien de la condicion del electrolito.

3. Escribio:  ¿40 amperes de corriente? ¿de forma continua? ¿estás seguro?  Porque se asustan de 40A tu fuente de alimentacion de PC tira 20 A con condensadores chicos por que funciona a altas frecuencias. Para alimentar un equipo de Radio portatil tipo auto necesitas mucha corriente, o  para reparar una potencia de Audio car tambien, O  para   un caragador de baterias , o para un circuito con dicricas, o para.... 

4 Escribio: y si la fuente es de tipo no lineal. Y como es una fuente no lineal? no creo en una señal de 40 A.

SAludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 27, 2008)

¿Que la corriente atraviesa el condensador?
¿Que los condensadores utilizados en rectificadoreres... ¿Que?

Me encanta!.
 Un simple componente (que no deja pasar la corriente ya que hay un aislante) y es el gran desconocido. La gente lo usa sin tener en cuenta nada. 
En fin!

40A?  Toma! y más!
Todo depende de... Y que más da! hablaría para mi mismo ( y alguno más)

Saludos

PS Usando correctamente el componente se pueden hacer las cosas mucho más sencillas.


----------



## luismc (Abr 27, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, perdon, perdon:
> 
> 4 Escribio: y si la fuente es de tipo no lineal. Y como es una fuente no lineal? no creo en una señal de 40 A.
> 
> SAludos.



Vaya por Dios. Que susceptibilidades. 

Una fuente no lineal, por ejemplo, son las que utilizan casi todos los PCs, esas que no llevan transformador.

Tampoco creo que cueste tanto hacer una búsqueda por internet.

En esas fuentes se producen grandes corrientes (sí, repito, CORRIENTES) por el condensador en los condensadores y el factor ESR es de gran importancia (calentamiento).

Saludos.


----------



## luismc (Abr 27, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que la corriente atraviesa el condensador?
> ¿Que los condensadores utilizados en rectificadoreres... ¿Que?
> 
> Me encanta!.
> ...



Lo primero, un saludo. Lo contrario es una falta de educación.
bueno, ya que estamos en plan irónico,

[modo irónico ON]

Y ahora un sencillo caso: pongamos un condensador de 0,22uF directamente sobre un enchufe de red, y midamos la corriente que lo atraviesa.

Supongo que eso querrá decir algo.

¿o no?

[modo irónico OFF]


Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que la corriente atraviesa el condensador?
> ¿Que los condensadores utilizados en rectificadoreres... ¿Que?
> 
> Me encanta!.
> ...



La corriente no atraviesa el dielectrico, lo que ocurre es acumulacion de carga en las placas.
Visto 'desde los terminales'  la corriente que entra es igual a la que sale.
Si se considerara una superficie cerrada que pasara por la separacion de las placas se tendria un volumen encerrado al que entra corriente y no sale nada --> hay acumulacion de carga (teorema de Gauss)




> 40A?  Toma! y más!
> Todo depende de... Y que más da! hablaría para mi mismo ( y alguno más)
> 
> Saludos
> ...



Todo depende de... del lugar que tenga el condensador en el circuito.


----------



## luismc (Abr 28, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> El nombre dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Eduardo,

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, yo no lo podía haber dicho mejor.

Lo que pasa es que si nos ponemos ahora a buscar tres pies al gato, y si cada vez que se habla de corriente por un condensador vamos a entender lo que no es, pues vamos apañados. 

El decir "corriente por el condensador" no niega todo lo que Eduardo ha explicado ni mucho menos, ni entra en contradicción, el que tiene los conceptos claros ya sabe de que estamos hablando, y el que no, pues entonces vienen los líos.

Eduardo, muy apropiado el ejemplo del circuito que has puesto, por el que circulan 46A (bueno, casi 47 A en realidad) y poco nos importa aquí lo que hagan los electrones dentro de las armaduras del condensador, en mi modesta opinión, pues en teoría de circuitos nos importa más lo que ocurra patillas para afuera que lo que ocurra en el interior de los diferentes componentes.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 28, 2008)

Buenas Luismc, lejos de ser sensible , por lo menos en mi caso, jua

El tema es que en un post que dice "Funcionamiento del Capasitor", si importa la teoria, es real que en la practica de todos los dias, poco se sabe de la fisica de los componentes, y se usa el clasico " Cacho ponele uno de 100 micros, que sale con papas fritas". Pero es bueno tener estos recordatorios cada tanto , para mantener ejercitado el "Riñon". jajaja 

PD: Me pasa a menudo que si bien se implementar un componente en la practica, y llevando un tiempo sin hacer calculos, ante una pregunta se me complica un poco explicar sin acudir al mata burrros. Saludos


----------



## luismc (Abr 28, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Buenas Luismc, lejos de ser sensible , por lo menos en mi caso, jua
> 
> El tema es que en un post que dice "Funcionamiento del Capasitor", si importa la teoria, es real que en la practica de todos los dias, poco se sabe de la fisica de los componentes, y se usa el clasico " Cacho ponele uno de 100 micros, que sale con papas fritas". Pero es bueno tener estos recordatorios cada tanto , para mantener ejercitado el "Riñon". jajaja
> 
> PD: Me pasa a menudo que si bien se implementar un componente en la practica, y llevando un tiempo sin hacer calculos, ante una pregunta se me complica un poco explicar sin acudir al mata burrros. Saludos



Hola de nuevo, Karapalida !

Tienes toda la razón, claro que importa la teoría, pero es como si estuvieras explicando a alguien un circuito para mostrarle la Ley de Ohm y te dijera que la corriente circula en sentido contrario a como lo estás indicando, porque blah blah blah, cuando en realidad todos sabemos que para aplicar la Ley de Ohm es irrelevante que consideremos el sentido convencional de la corriente (de más a menos por el exterior de una batería) o bien consideremos el sentido real de circulación de los electrones. 

No sé si me entiendes lo que quiero decir, al menos eso es lo que me ha parecido a mí.

Bueno, tampoco vamos a matar moscas a cañonazos, jejeje

Saludos,
luis.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 28, 2008)

Todo depende de... del lugar que tenga el condensador en el circuito.

lo dudo! pero bueno, todo es posible. Pensaba que era por la carga que puede almacenar. a mayor capacidad....

Todos los dias se aprende o aclara algo. 
hay una formulita por ahi que relaciona todo eso. y pudes saber la intensidad que puede aportar el condensador.

Saludos

pd tambien dicen que lo atraviesa la alta frecuencia jojojojo viva la teoria


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Todo depende de... del lugar que tenga el condensador en el circuito.
> 
> lo dudo! pero bueno, todo es posible. Pensaba que era por la carga que puede almacenar. a mayor capacidad....


Eso es obvio, el valor de capacidad que llevan impreso no esta por cuestiones decorativas.
Al igual que en una resistencia, la corriente que le circula no depende solo de su valor , sino tambien del resto del circuito.



> Todos los dias se aprende o aclara algo.


Gran verdad... por fin coincidimos!.



> hay una formulita por ahi que relaciona todo eso. y pudes saber la intensidad que puede aportar el condensador.


La mas general es I = C* dV/dt
Pero es util en algunos analisis, no es comodo andar resolviendo ecuaciones diferenciales. 
Por ejemplo, para regimenes transitorios y estabilidad es mejor trabajar con la transformadorrmada de Laplace (I = s*C*V)  y para regimenes senoidales con variable compleja (I = j*w*C*V)



> pd tambien dicen que lo atraviesa la alta frecuencia jojojojo viva la teoria


El 'atravesar' es una metafora, lo que ocurre es que a medida que aumenta la frecuencia disminuye la impedancia Zc = |V/I| = 1/(w*C)
A bajas frecuencias la impedancia es alta (infinita en continua),  si es mucho mas alta que la de los elementos asociados se comporta casi como un circuito abierto.
A altas frecuencias la impedancia baja, y si resulta mucho baja que los elementos asociados se  asemeja a un cortocircuito.


----------



## Pablo Jose Lopez (May 2, 2008)

como puedo probar un capacitor con un multimetro fluke o tester.. para saber su funcionamiento seguro y eficaz


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

el fluke es una herramienta de calidad sin tiene capacimetro realizalo con este, me imagino que es digital.
si no, usa el analogico, primero  cortocicuitas el capacitor a medir colocas el tester en Rx1 para capacitores de valores altos 1000, 1200 mF y tocas sus puntas con las del capacitor en un sentido y luego en otro y en ambos la aguja debe subir y bajar rapidamente, cualquier otra indicacion el cap. esta dañado.


Rx10 y Rx1k son para cap. de valores mas bajos, debes ensayar hasta que le tomes el pulso a la cuestion.

saludos


----------



## Pablo Jose Lopez (May 2, 2008)

gracias lenvas pero tambien quiero decirte que es digital me imagino que no tiene que ver... de acuerdo con lo dicho deberia suseder lo mismo...? en este multimetro a colocarlo en el simbolo de capacitancia en microfara...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

tienes que colocarlo en capacitancia y ajustar el control al valor indicado ejemplo si vas a medir un capacitor de 100 mF tienes que ajustarlo a esa escala y no por debajo, el tester te indicara el valor en forma digital me imagino que como es un multitester habran capacidades que no podras medir  porque lo limita el aparato, pero si las tiene todas mejor.

con el analogico sucede como te indique muy distinto al digital con capacímetro.

ensaya, que si colocas un valor muy alto en capacidad para tu tester digital este se protege indicandote OL   Over Load  (sobrecargado).
saludos


----------



## Pablo Jose Lopez (May 2, 2008)

amigo como podria aprender a utilizar esta pagina soy nuevo aqui no se como enviar y resivir mensajes y como clacificar las respuestas o darle visto bueno.. podrias ayudarme.. como tambien saber cuales son los mejores temas de visitas y los foros de mas rapidas respuestas y los tecnicos que mas saben y que me pueden ayudar en cuanto a mi especialidad y mis dudas... gracias por todo 


saludos...


----------



## daniel1985 (Sep 16, 2008)

Saludos,

Los capacitores de 220 y 330uf, forman uno de 132uf no polarizado.
Los 2 capacitores de 1000uf forman uno no polarizado de 500uf.

Mi idea es obtener un divisor de voltaje, como si se tratara de resistencias.  

Los valores los he calculado, con las formulas en el dominio de la frecuencia.

Se calientan los capacitores enseguida, como puedo solucionar esto?

Son armonicos y el ESR?  

Posdata:
No deseo utilizar un transformador para reducir el voltaje................  

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 16, 2008)

Los electrolíticos no se han diseñado para trabajara así. 
Como prototipo te puede valer.
¿Qué intensidad estás intentando "hacer pasar" por el rectificador?
¿Podrías postear los cálculos que has realizado para confeccionar el divisor?
Es de suponer que en el cálculo has tenido en cuenta la R en paralelo con el condensador de 500uf.
...
en fin. Tengo algunas dudillas en los cálculos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2008)

daniel1985 dijo:
			
		

> ...Se calientan los capacitores enseguida, como puedo solucionar esto?
> Son armonicos y el ESR?


Es porque te quedan polarizados en inversa una parte del ciclo y les estas haciendo circular ~5A 
Para prevenir la polarizacion en inversa se pone a cada condensador un diodo en paralelo y preferiblemente tambien una resistencia.
Igualmente,  para la corriente que le haces circular te queda el calentamiento por la ESR --> con electroliticos comunes no va a andar.



> Posdata:
> No deseo utilizar un transformador para reducir el voltaje................


Eso depende sobre todo de la corriente que necesites mas que de tus deseos.

Usar una fuente capacitiva no es lo mismo que usar un transformador (novedad!). Una fuente capacitiva 'normal' se comporta aproximadamente como una fuente de corriente constante, por lo que no es conveniente sobredimensionarla --> Hay que calcularlas con poco margen respecto de la maxima corriente *real* que se va a necesitar.



Hace rato que estas dando vueltas con esta fuente, asi que abreviemos:
- Cual es la corriente que necesitas? (maxima real a utilizar, nada de margenes del 200%).
- Tiene que tener un punto comun con linea? (ej. si disparas triacs con CC).



PD. Supongo que sabes que estas fuentes te dejan conectado directamente a linea o via un capacitor no despreciable --> *Tiene que estar todo el circuito aislado.*


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> 3. Escribio:  ¿40 amperes de corriente? ¿de forma continua? ¿estás seguro?  Porque se asustan de 40A tu fuente de alimentacion de PC tira 20 A con condensadores chicos por que funciona a altas frecuencias. Para alimentar un equipo de Radio portatil tipo auto necesitas mucha corriente, o  para reparar una potencia de Audio car tambien, O  para   un caragador de baterias , o para un circuito con dicricas, o para....



Una cosa es un capacitor en serie con la carga y otra en paralelo!
En las fuentes es obvio que esta en paralelo para evitar el rizado, y es pequeño debido a que la frecuencia de la señal lo permite.
Pero si estamos hablando de que la corriente lo atraviese se supone que esta en serie, y 40A es mucho.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 17, 2008)

Sacaste de contecto y de tiempo ese mensaje.


Un profe me dijo: NO SUPONGA SR. y yo le vengo haciendo caso.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola.
Pon resistencias en paralelo a los condensadores, así te aseguras que los condensadores están al mismo voltaje, prueba esto y mira si soluciona tu problema.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## daniel1985 (Sep 18, 2008)

Saludos, 
-Con respecto a los calculos:

El regulador LM317 lo tomo como si fuera una resistencia, deseo sacar un voltaje entre 2-20VDC con el regulador LM317 con una corriente maxima de 1A.

R= V/I = 20/1 = 20ohmios...--------->  el regulador se comporta como una resistencia de 20 ohmios, corrijanme si me equivoco...............

Los 2 capacitores de 1000uf, forman uno de 500uf no polarizado,  Xc=1/(2*pi*60*500uf) en el cual caera unos 35V pico.
En el otro capacitor va caer unos 135V, la relacion entre voltajes es R=135/35= 3.857
--------> la otra impedancia debe ser 3.857 veces mas grande, para que caiga ahi mas voltaje
Escogi unos de 220uf y 330uf, polarizados para formar uno de 132uf no polarizado.

la impedancia final 500uf y 132uf forman uno de 104uf, La corriente que circula es 120V/Xc-total
que da unos 5 amperios.

Los 5 amperios es debido a que la corriente total debe ser superior al amperio que necesito, esta tambien se va a dividir entre el paralelo de:
2 capacitores de 1000uf
el capacitor de 1000uf de rectificacion y la "resistencia"en paralelo

   Yo pienso que lo importante en la rectificacion es el tiempo de descarga del capacitor debe ser lo suficientemente grande hasta que llegue el proximo semiciclo, ademas como voy a necesitar maximo 1A, entonces calculo para esa corriente un rizado mas o menos de 5V, utilizo uno de 1000uf.


----------



## daniel1985 (Sep 18, 2008)

Saludos, 

Eduardo--> 
La corriente que necesito es de 1.25, de la cual 1A es para el LM317. Y voy a hacerle variar entre 2-20VDC
Con respecto a *- Tiene que tener un punto comun con linea? (ej. si disparas triacs con CC). * me lo puedes explicar mejor, ops: 

Voy a probar con los diodos, y reduciendo la corriente............. 
Ocupo electroliticos, debido a que encuentro facilmente en una tienda electronica los valores que necesito.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 18, 2008)

Si pongo 370 1n4007en serie conectado a 220v, tendira 50v 1A ?

Se calentarian los diodos a 1A?

cuanto saldran los 1n4007 al por mayor digamos 1000?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2008)

daniel1985 dijo:
			
		

> ...Eduardo-->
> La corriente que necesito es de 1.25, de la cual 1A es para el LM317. Y voy a hacerle variar entre 2-20VDC


Con esos requisitos pareceria que queres hacer una fuente de uso general --> estas fuentes no sirven porque no estan aisladas de linea.

Ademas 1.25A es una corriente *muy alta* para una fuente a capacitor. No es que no se pueda (algunos inconvenientes ya los estas viendo), sino ya es mucho mas practico un transformador.
Y se usa solamente un capacitor en serie con limitacion de tension despues de rectificar. Con un divisor de tension estas haciendo circular por el C bastante mas corriente de la que necesita el circuito.


El limite practico entre usar un capacitor o un transformador es difuso, pero considerarse como el que te sale con un condensador de poliester de 2.2uF ( da unos 85mA de corriente de cortocircuito con 120V-60Hz en onda completa y 135mA con 220V-50Hz), es un valor que permite alimentar un circuito con microcontrolador+LCD+CMOS+circuito extra (mientras el diseño cuide el consumo), pero que esta muy por debajo del 1.25A.




> Con respecto a *- Tiene que tener un punto comun con linea? (ej. si disparas triacs con CC). * me lo puedes explicar mejor, ops:


Era un ejemplo. Si el circuito de aplicacion dispara un triac sin usar optoacoplador (transistor derecho al gate), tenes que tener la masa o V+ del circuito conectado al terminal principal 1 del triac --> la fuente debe rectificar media onda, porque con onda completa estariamos cortocircuitando un diodo.
Cual es la diferencia?  Que para un mismo capacitor, con onda completa le sacas casi el doble de corriente y con la mitad de ripple que con media onda.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2008)

Karapalida: A 1A en la carga, los 370 diodos van a tener que ser como minimo de 3A y todos te van a estar disipando casi 250W.


----------

